# First Time Traveling to Puerto Rico



## dogwood7 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello,
We have reservations for a 4 day stay in St. John. To extend our vacation, we would like to go over to Puerto Rico for a few days. (I understand that it is a short flight.) I would appreciate any recommendations for a hotel or timeshare rental.  We are a family of 5. After doing much searching, it appears if we stay in a hotel, we will have to rent 2 rooms. (I am fine with this.) I am open to staying in San Juan to avoid renting a car for our short stay. I also am open to just staying at a resort. I know we would love to take a visit by tour to the rainforest. My search has become quite overwhelming so I am asking for help. 
Thank you!


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 21, 2011)

dogwood7 said:


> Hello,
> We have reservations for a 4 day stay in St. John. To extend our vacation, we would like to go over to Puerto Rico for a few days. (I understand that it is a short flight.) I would appreciate any recommendations for a hotel or timeshare rental.  We are a family of 5. After doing much searching, it appears if we stay in a hotel, we will have to rent 2 rooms. (I am fine with this.) I am open to staying in San Juan to avoid renting a car for our short stay. I also am open to just staying at a resort. I know we would love to take a visit by tour to the rainforest. My search has become quite overwhelming so I am asking for help.
> Thank you!



We recently stayed at the St. Regis Bahia Beach Resort----it is wonderful, although extremely expensive.  We used Starwood points as did everyone we met.  The El Conquistador Resort is also fantastic and it has a far larger selection of on property restaurants-it also has casitas which you can rent.  The casitas have up to two bedrooms.  Both properties are near the rain forest.  Have a nice time.


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 21, 2011)

We stayed at the Sheraton Old San Juan. It is a very interesting old city with most things within easy walking distance as well as a free bus that goes to every tourist destination if your legs get tired. The hotel also happens to be a casino, which is not our thing but it is the kind of casino you can visit or not as you please. The restaurants were pleasant and there are plenty of restaurants in walking distance. You can arrange for a car and driver to the rain forest for a reasonable price if you desire. There is a small rooftop pool. This is NOT the place for you if you are looking for a laid back beach or resort experience. I so not know if they have any kids' activities. Have fun!


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 21, 2011)

I just stopped into Puerto Rico for a day on a cruise so can't make timeshare recs. However you've got to go on the Bioluminescent Bay kayak tour - really interesting sight to see.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 21, 2011)

We stayed at the Ritz-Carlton. You can have adjoining rooms on the club level floors to accommodate a family of five.  Great on-site restaurants. Pool and beach are awesome. Small on-site casino where DH enjoyed playing blackjack.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2011)

And now for something completely different! You don't mention your budget, and this may be toward the higher end. We stayed in this place last Fall, both pre-and post- cruise It's extremely well located in Old San Juan. Walking distance to everything there. Fortress, shops, restaurants. It's an overgrown B&B and the owners live on site. Sort of elegantly crumbling decay of 300 year old buildings lovingly combined. (think Venice-like) There's a wine reception with live music every night. The owner is an artist and you will go home with a piece of her art and the friendship of 3 large tropical birds. http://www.thegalleryinn.com/home.htm

We rented a car from Charlie's from the SJ airport and returned it (before 5pm!) near Old SJ. You would need a car to go out to the rainforest preserve.

Jim Ricks


----------



## dogwood7 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you all so far for the great information. I am learning a lot. I am open on my budget but don't need to be extreme.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 22, 2011)

Wyndham Rio Mar is lovely... it's next to the rainforest. I spent my birthday there last year and can't wait to go back.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 22, 2011)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Wyndham Rio Mar is lovely... it's next to the rainforest. I spent my birthday there last year and can't wait to go back.



We were there for a conference last year before we stayed in OSJ (see #6 above) No operational wi-fi. A/C didn't work so I had to wait an entire day in a soaking wet room to move. Pay parking 2 blocks from the room(s). Very disappointed with Wyndham. Wrote them and the reply was , "We were full, so you get what you get". Glad others had good experiences at this resort. We didn't.

Jim


----------



## Janis (Jul 23, 2011)

We had a very positive experience at the Wyndham Rio Mar. Rooms were beautiful, beach was gorgeous, pools were lovely, and mojitos were cold.

The proximity to the rainforest was a huge plus

However - we had a rental car, so we could go everywhere we wanted on the island which was very convenient.


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Jul 24, 2011)

*travelling to Puerto Rico*

I am also planning a trip to PR so I am following your post with interest!  What time of year are your planning to go?
I can add:
- more TS properties are listed on II than on RCI;
- a car rental is a must for any location outside San Juan;
- cheap flights are available on Jet Blue (via JFK) and Spirit Airlines (FLL);
- Costco appears to be the best shopping option!
I am also considering Vieques.  No TS on the island, so I am considering private rentals!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 25, 2011)

You must go downtown and watch the various cruise ships come into port and also, you must visit the old army fort on the point of the island.

It can be very warm in PR.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 2, 2011)

We've stayed at the el Convento in old San Juan - Loved it.  As the name implies, it's an old converted convent.  Reminded us of the B&B's that we stayed at in Italy, many of which were old convents.  Free Spanish wine and cheeses every afternoon.

http://www.elconvento.com/


----------



## abbekit (Aug 2, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> We've stayed at the el Convento in old San Juan - Loved it.  As the name implies, it's an old converted convent.  Reminded us of the B&B's that we stayed at in Italy, many of which were old convents.  Free Spanish wine and cheeses every afternoon.
> 
> http://www.elconvento.com/



We stayed there too, loved it!  The free wine and cheese reception every evening was so wonderful. It was a great way meet the other guests.  We made it a point to be back for it each day.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Has anyone been to this resort?  No TUG Reviews and only one RCI Review.*

Sol Meliá Vacation Club at Gran Meliá Puerto Rico I (#7597) 
Sector Coco Beach, ,  
Río Grande, PR 00745 USA

I put one of the King Master Suites on hold for mid-May.  It looks awesome.  This would be instead of Residences at th Crane in Barbados.  The airfares are less and the flight is shorter. The AI is optional.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 4, 2011)

We just traded for June 2012 in Puerto Rico at the Royal Holiday Club Cala - 2br Does anyone know something about this resort?


----------



## durrod (Aug 4, 2011)

Club Cala is inside the Palmas del Mar  complex. It's on the east part of the island. About 1 hour from San Juan and it's very convenient to The El yunke Rain Forest, the fluorecent bay and to explore the east area. For more info about PR, check www.gotopuertorico.com


----------



## jqg1956 (Aug 4, 2011)

lprstn said:


> We just traded for June 2012 in Puerto Rico at the Royal Holiday Club Cala - 2br Does anyone know something about this resort?



We own a winter week at Club Cala - while not a 5-star resort, it is very comfortable - good amount of living space - full (small) kitchen to prepare a range of meals, convenient to attractions (you need a car) and local restaurants (as well as supermarkets), beach is a few steps away, 2 pools, harbor view units have balconies overlooking the marina.   We find it a good value.  Enjoy


----------



## dundey (Aug 10, 2011)

We been to PR 3 times.  Out of the places we've stayed El Conquistador Resort was by far the nicest.  Private island with great beaches can not be beat!

It is pricey, and for a less expensive alternative, try Ponce.  It is a great old downtown and the ocean front Hilton is very nice and typically reasonable.


----------



## blueparrot (Aug 17, 2011)

The best combination is a beach that is close to Old San Juan.  We really loved the old town, and the beach is always a plus, too.  ESJ Towers, an II resort, is the timeshare coming closest to combining both.


----------

